# Paracord



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I use the inner nylon from the paracord to tie the cuffs on my slingshot tubes. I also use the paracord casing for my laynyards. I also found it is a great way to tie the lever on my self propelled mower????‍♂ I mean it’s my yard, my mower so that’s what I do???????????????? great stuff


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This shiny stretchy string is what I use to tie bands, tubes, pouches. Wrap and tuck with this and your bands ain't going nowhere.

https://www.daraz.pk/products/elastic-thread-elastic-string-for-making-elastic-bracelets-i126828309-s1285330564.html?spm=a2a0e.searchlist.list.1.6f1d4223XOWRpg&search=1

Notice the white elastic on the forks:









I have no idea what "paracord" is. I have cotton cord, nylon, jute twine (pretty useless), polypropylene ribbon and PET bottle string (heat shrinkable).









I have seen paracord online but have never clicked on 'buy this item'. I assume it has the same feel as that of a shoelace?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

avinor said:


> This shiny stretchy string is what I use to tie bands, tubes, pouches. Wrap and tuck with this and your bands ain't going nowhere.
> 
> https://www.daraz.pk/products/elastic-thread-elastic-string-for-making-elastic-bracelets-i126828309-s1285330564.html?spm=a2a0e.searchlist.list.1.6f1d4223XOWRpg&search=1
> 
> ...


Military grade paracord will hold 550 pounds and is a outer tube with 7 inner strands, all synthetic. The decorative stuff is not quite so strong but is still very tough.

Paracord is very handy and after you cut it you can keep it from fraying by melting the end a little with a heat source. A paracord wrap can be tightened by pouring hot water over it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I like paracord, its very useful and I have always liked tinkering with knots and braids.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Lately I've discovered 95 paracord at Michael's. It's basically the same product (sheathed synthetic strands, ends can be melted together) but much thinner than 550.*

*It satisfies my lanyard minimalist mindset and is certainly strong enough to keep a frame from going off the reservation.*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Military grade paracord will hold 550 pounds and is a outer tube with 7 inner strands, all synthetic. The decorative stuff is not quite so strong but is still very tough.
> 
> Paracord is very handy and after you cut it you can keep it from fraying by melting the end a little with a heat source. A paracord wrap can be tightened by pouring hot water over it.


It can be tightened by pouring hot water on it....?.. exactly what I wanted to know without realizing that was what I wanted to know.

Obviously the "550" in the name means it will hold 550 pounds, like you said. Now I know what the "550" means.

Found it...

https://www.daraz.pk/catalog/?q=paracord&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2a0e.home.search.go.35e34937mxxXd7

Will get. Thanks.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I love 550 cord for a million things, its the duct tape of cordage lol. The guts are awesome as wrap and tuck loops

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To Michaels I go, thanks Alfred


----------

